# Took a new step in Kali



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 5, 2019)

During Kali today, we were doing some drills that I've done a bunch of times. The first one was a basic five attacks, and the second was chaining a couple different drills together. While we were going through them, the guy that I was working with, who is a lot more experienced then me, was pointing out basic changes that I can make, to make my movements more precise/effective. The way I had been doing them was fine, but this was just making them better.

Most of the changes were things that I either had never even thought about, or had considered but hadn't focused on before because I was always concentrating on other stuff. When he started showing me the changes, we had to slow down a lot, from being able to do the drills full speed to basically quarter speed so I could get everything. But I noticed something while I was doing it. The changes were similar to the ones I used to go over with people, when they were at the point where they mastered the stuff at their current level, and now had to 'level up' with their techniques in a way. It's been basically 10 years since I've really been on the receiving end of that, and realizing that was going on felt really good.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 5, 2019)

Kali was very much a different animal for me. I wish Tuhon McGrath was still in Nashville. It has been a while since I basic five. 
It is a great, and humbling feeling to be a newbie again.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 5, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Kali was very much a different animal for me. I wish Tuhon McGrath was still in Nashville. It has been a while since I basic five.
> It is a great, and humbling feeling to be a newbie again.


The closest to you for Pekiti-Tirsia International would be Ken Jowers in Dyersburg.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 6, 2019)

Danny T said:


> The closest to you for Pekiti-Tirsia International would be Ken Jowers in Dyersburg.


I found a Kenny Jowers that works at the Dyersburg PD but could not find anything about Pekiti-Tirsia in Dyersburg. The closest I found was Farragut, way over in east TN - Pekiti-Tirsia International, but there is no website. 
Lakan Guro Ernie is in Lexington, KY but that is still 4 hours away. Have you heard of him?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Mar 6, 2019)

Kali is really fun 
took me a little while to relearn a few things when dealing with a blade but once i got it it was a whole new world


----------



## Anarax (Mar 6, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> During Kali today, we were doing some drills that I've done a bunch of times. The first one was a basic five attacks, and the second was chaining a couple different drills together. While we were going through them, the guy that I was working with, who is a lot more experienced then me, was pointing out basic changes that I can make, to make my movements more precise/effective. The way I had been doing them was fine, but this was just making them better.
> 
> Most of the changes were things that I either had never even thought about, or had considered but hadn't focused on before because I was always concentrating on other stuff. When he started showing me the changes, we had to slow down a lot, from being able to do the drills full speed to basically quarter speed so I could get everything. But I noticed something while I was doing it. The changes were similar to the ones I used to go over with people, when they were at the point where they mastered the stuff at their current level, and now had to 'level up' with their techniques in a way. It's been basically 10 years since I've really been on the receiving end of that, and realizing that was going on felt really good.


Could you expand on what it was he showed?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 6, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I found a Kenny Jowers that works at the Dyersburg PD but could not find anything about Pekiti-Tirsia in Dyersburg. The closest I found was Farragut, way over in east TN - Pekiti-Tirsia International, but there is no website.
> Lakan Guro Ernie is in Lexington, KY but that is still 4 hours away. Have you heard of him?


Ernie is very good, but he doesn’t run regular weekly classes any more. He mostly does seminars, private lessons, and occasional (not more than monthly if that) impromptu training sessions for local practitioners.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 7, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> I found a Kenny Jowers that works at the Dyersburg PD but could not find anything about Pekiti-Tirsia in Dyersburg. The closest I found was Farragut, way over in east TN - Pekiti-Tirsia International, but there is no website.
> Lakan Guro Ernie is in Lexington, KY but that is still 4 hours away. Have you heard of him?


Ernie Lakes? I've heard good things. He is under Tuhon Ray Dionaldo with FCS. Dionaldo has training under a large number of different systems and instructors with Pekiti being one.

Kenny Jowers, yes. West Tennessee Pekiti-Tirsia Kali Club


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 7, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Ernie Lakes? I've hear good things. He is under Tuhon Ray Dionaldo with FCS. Dionaldo has training under a large number of different systems and instructors with Pekiti being one


Before getting into FCS, Ernie also had instructor certification in Inosanto Kali, JKD, and Silat under Dan Inosanto. I think he had significant Sayoc Kali background as well.


----------

